# Reliance Netconnect



## savithk (Feb 23, 2008)

iam planing to buy Reliance Netconnect.....what is the different between Reliance Netconnect MG880 USB Modem  & Reliance Netconnect USB Modem 

*www.rcom.co.in/webapp/Communications/rcom/Netconnect/netconnect_usageoptions.jsp

i want to go for Freedom plan 1 GB/ month - 650 Rs per month....i want to know this plan have Night hours 10pm to 6 am...is include or NOT ...???? & Night hours is unlimited dowloading ...??

please give me ur suggestion


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 23, 2008)

Info about tariffs is given here *www.rcom.co.in/webapp/Communications/rcom/Netconnect/netconnect_tariffs_details.jsp


----------



## savithk (Feb 23, 2008)

iam planing to buy Reliance Netconnect.....what is the different between Reliance Netconnect MG880 USB Modem & Reliance Netconnect USB Modem

*www.rcom.co.in/webapp/Communi...ageoptions.jsp

i want to go for Freedom plan 1 GB/ month - 650 Rs per month....i want to know this plan have Night hours 10pm to 6 am...is include or NOT ...???? & Night hours is unlimited dowloading ...??

please give me ur suggestion


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 23, 2008)

No. there is not Free use at Night on any plan apart from *Freedom @ night* for which one has to pay Fixed Monthly rental of Rs. 400/- and Rs. 0.50/- per minute when even loged in apart from night hours


----------

